# What to wear with this shiny gold bodysuit



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

umm well that depends on what you trying to dress up as


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Disco zombie? undead with some 70's glam

if you're female you could put on some leg warmers, a 70's style wig maybe even try being a 70's roller disco zombie!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

What to wear: A tattered headband, tattered leg warmers and a digital watch (any cheap one will do.)

Theme: Zombie aerobics instructor.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Zombie lady gaga?? lol


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with Aerobics instructor .. or you can add a wild wig, some make up, and other do-dads and go with your own interpretation of something out of Blade Runner.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

GDfreak lol at zombie lady gaga...great idea!

How about a zombie cocktail waitress, wear it with some fishnet tight, high heels, maybe some bunny girl ears. Get a plastic tray and glue a plastic cocktail glass on it. Mix up some gelatine, with a bit or red food colouring put the mix in the glass, then pop on a fake eyeball. Maybe stick some bloody severed fingers on the tray, then zombie up your face.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Add some black tights and become a Duracell battery. Ok, that's just stupid.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Disco zombie? undead with some 70's glam
> 
> if you're female you could put on some leg warmers, a 70's style wig maybe even try being a 70's roller disco zombie!


I don't care for the zombie thing but I like the roller disco part. Wear it over some tights (OMG I hope you are female) with leg warmers, afro wig (or tease the sh1t out of your hair), round moon glasses, a cute thong that says "Disco Fever!" the only place it can, fingerless gloves and roller skates (you can lock the wheels with a tool)

Or you could be a Solid Gold dancer


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I was thinking Martian. Add some green tights and gloves. A set of antennae, green make-up, a ray-gun and a P38 Mod-U-Later. And you could blow up the world!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Goldmember - or goldmember's girlfiend? think blonde hair & rollerboots


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

yOU could dress up as R2D2's woman. do a little Star Wars character building. Get a gold skirt or spray paint one, starch the **** out of it to make it stiff. Wear a short wig and add some colorful buttons on the chest to create a mother board. Or you could wear another gold shirt on your legs and add a fake head to the collar area. Put your legs through the sleeves and be a freak of nature.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

GDfreak said:


> Zombie lady gaga?? lol


 Zombie She-Male, I mean Lady GaGa for the win!


----------



## neveralone (Sep 7, 2009)

Polyester slacks, a crocheted or loud colored vest, gaudy earrings, a curly dark short hair wig, bright red lipstick and dark blush, long nails and a coffee cup....You know, "Talk amongst yourselves, she's like butta' " from Coffee Talk on SNL. I'm sorry, that's what it screamed to me when I saw the picture, lol.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Well since my Goldmember and Solid Gold Dancer ideas had already been mentioned, how about this? Just add black slacks and some bandaids.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

zombie ring master from a circus


----------



## Curtis (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with you....


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

You could be a member of Sparkle Motion!!!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Boo_Dacious said:


> Well since my Goldmember and Solid Gold Dancer ideas had already been mentioned, how about this? Just add black slacks and some bandaids.


This is exactly what came to my mind when I saw the outfit!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Disco zombie? undead with some 70's glam
> 
> if you're female you could put on some leg warmers, a 70's style wig maybe even try being a 70's roller disco zombie!


*I love this idea!!! I also love the name halloween_sucks_in_the_uk That cracks me up!! I would definately go with the dead disco zombie*


----------

